# Strange encounter on our hike



## CherylL (Dec 6, 2020)

Chalk it up to 2020


----------



## otherprof (Dec 6, 2020)

Nice, and just what I needed this morning! Bigfoot once saw me, but nobody believes him when he tells about it.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 6, 2020)

Love it!  Slap a Santa hat on his head and make this your Christmas card.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 6, 2020)

Nice one, ....


----------



## CherylL (Dec 6, 2020)

otherprof said:


> Nice, and just what I needed this morning! Bigfoot once saw me, but nobody believes him when he tells about it.



The show searching for bigfoot filmed in town about 10 years ago at the local DQ.  Daughter was working there and didn't call me!!



SquarePeg said:


> Love it!  Slap a Santa hat on his head and make this your Christmas card.



I have a different one for our virtual Christmas card this year.  I will print about 4 for the few offline family.  



Jeff15 said:


> Nice one, ....


Thanks


----------



## terri (Dec 6, 2020)

That's hilarious - nice work!


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 6, 2020)

Love it!


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 6, 2020)

A good reason to lock down.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 7, 2020)

Fun shot.


----------



## CherylL (Dec 7, 2020)

terri said:


> That's hilarious - nice work!


Thanks!



smoke665 said:


> Love it!


Thanks!



K9Kirk said:


> A good reason to lock down.


Agree!! LOL



Space Face said:


> Fun shot.


Thanks!


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 7, 2020)

Shame on you @CherylL not a single mask on any of you. And, is it just coincidental that DH has a real look of concern on his face while "you out in front" seem to be smiling, or did the camera catch a more sinister moment.


----------



## CherylL (Dec 8, 2020)

smoke665 said:


> Shame on you @CherylL not a single mask on any of you. And, is it just coincidental that DH has a real look of concern on his face while "you out in front" seem to be smiling, or did the camera catch a more sinister moment.



Every man/woman for themselves!


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 8, 2020)

Love it!


----------



## Simon Chowles (Dec 13, 2020)

Nice one, absolutely loved it!


----------



## AlanKlein (Dec 13, 2020)

Cute shot.  Nice work.


----------



## Soocom1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Yep... Know that beast also!!!


----------



## CherylL (Dec 14, 2020)

Photo Lady said:


> Love it!


Thanks!



Simon Chowles said:


> Nice one, absolutely loved it!


Thanks!



AlanKlein said:


> Cute shot.  Nice work.


Thanks!



Soocom1 said:


> Yep... Know that beast also!!!


Thanks, Cool that there is one near you.


----------

